# Trenette/Fettuccini con Pesto, Fave e Patate



## Margi Cintrano (May 24, 2012)

Good Evening,

This could be the quintessential Ligurian dish, whether one makes it with Fava Beans or Green Beans. It is often prepared with Trofie, a home made twisted pasta or Trenette. Fettuccini is a good substitute. 

Our colleague Luca Lazarri is in Liguria at the moment, and has suffered greatly due to the horrible 5.9 earthquake in the heart of the Po Valley, Emilia Romagna, a neighboring province to his home in Lombardia. Many farmers, agriculturists, restaurateurs and humble people have been effected by this catastrophe. The quake, was felt throughout the region including the world´s fashion capital, Milan. 

I hope that you are enjoying the Trenette in Liguria Luca. 

Here is my version for 4 from TRATTORIA BAR LIGAGIN : 

1/3 cup freshly grated Reggiano Parmesano
2 tblsps pine nuts
2 cloves garlic
6 1/2 oz. fresh basil stemmed
1/4 cup Evoo 

3 medium potatoes peeled, chopped cross wise into thick slices 1/4 inch
12 oz. green beans ( or fava beans soaked overnight ) 
1 tblsp butter 

1. finely grind the cheese, nuts, garlic in Food Processor
2. add basil and pureé
3. drizzle in Evoo and process until well blended
4. season pesto with salt and freshly grinded blk pepper
5. cook potatoes in large boiling pot of salted water just until tender 5 mins
6. using slotted spoon, transfer potatoes to large bowl
7. add the beans to the water and cook only 3 mins to tender. Them the pasta of choice to the same water, that you boiled the potatoes and then later the beans in
8. cook pasta in this water until tender yet firm to bite
9. drain and reserve liquid 
10. whisk enough of the reserved liquid into the pesto and moisten and add pesto and butter to pasta 
11. toss to coat and serve with additional cheese if you wish 

SERVE WITH: A Prosecco or a Piemonte Red and hot crusty bread ... 

 Enjoy. 

Kindest Regards,
Margi.


----------



## dcgator (May 24, 2012)

Mmmmmm. Excelente!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

*D.C. Gator: Thanks for your lovely post*

Buongiorno DC Gator,

Thanks so much for such a lovely post. 

 The regional Ligurian fare is redolent of olive oil, fresh heavenly basil, peppery field salad greens, garlic and pinenuts in addition to anchovies and sardines. 

This is also the home of Focaccia. ( signifies hearth in English ).

Portus Delphini ( Portofino ) and Genoa are picturesque and have their uniqueness. 

There are plenty of good reasons to fly over and check out the gastronomic legacy. 

Have you ever been to Italia ? Where ? 

Kindest,
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## dcgator (May 25, 2012)

Yes, many times. My relatives are in Marche, but we have trekked all around. Have to say Bologna is one of my favorite cities for its food, people, and architecture. It is not as frequented as, say, Firenze, but it is a beautiful city. 

I haven't been on this board for a while but I see you have been quite active!!  Always enjoy your cultural notes and of course the recipes.

Salud! y Cin Cin!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

*Bologna: Damage By Earthquake 5.9*

 D.C. Gator,

I am sorry to report, that Bologna, one of my favourite university cities too, and it had been shaken up by the Po Valley Quake too. Some architectural monuments had been damaged terribly. Look on the BBC International World News on www.youtube.com/bolognaquake 

However, to move on to a more positive subject, for example epicurism in Bologna, it is one of the best small cities to eat in ...

Some of our favorites have been:

1) Enoteca La Capannina: The Lasagne Bolgonese is miraculous and etheral ... We ( the Vet and I ) had quite an extraordinaire experience back in 2006 with Chef Mario Batali, who was dining with his employees and partner of a new NYC Trattoria called Del Posto, which he was about to open at that time and was in Bologna deciding which Bolognese recipes he was going to put on his new Cartes. They had sat next to us, and before you know it, we were doing some taste testing too. Of course, being a journalist, I was thrilled. 

2) The Vet and I had gone to: Ambasciata in a village close to Bologna called Quistello. The owner is Romano Tamani.

3) Another gastronomic adventure on that trip, was the 400 year old architectural historical Inn, called: Hosteria Giusti, which includes an eight table eatery located in a Salami Maker´s Deli who is also a Wine Maker, of Lambrusco, sparkling wines. Hit the jackpot ! The owner´s name is Adriano Morandi. 

4) For Marvelous Pizzas: P I 2 2 @ S 
This name is pronounced simply as PIZZAS ... 

 Thanks again for your sweet note. 

All my best, Sempre, 
Ciao, Grazie 
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 29, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> This could be the quintessential Ligurian dish, whether one makes it with Fava Beans or Green Beans. It is often prepared with Trofie, a home made twisted pasta or Trenette. Fettuccini is a good substitute.
> 
> ...



Ciao Margi, we just had another damned quake this morning in Emilia, but it shaken all of northern Italy. My sister lives in Milano, and they run out in the streets.

And, yes, I had some good trofie al pesto wit my uncle. I ate a horrible quantity of them, but I'm not feeling guilty... Thanks for the recipe, I'll try again to use my mortar and pestle instead of the food processor, basil is very delicate and it should be worked at low temperature (that's what the exerts say...)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 29, 2012)

*Luca: So So Sorry*

 Buongiorno Luca,

I am so so sorry my friend. The Vet, Filippo and I had just been discussing the positives and negatives of a move over to Milan, a rental as I could write for the magazine no matter where we were located. 

We had also considered that we would be so much closer to Nathalia in Zürich and our condo in Puglia ... However, with all these natural disasterous quakes, we are safer in Madrid at the moment. The problem is the extreme dry desert like climate and excessive heat, 40 - 45 centig. degrees ... The contamination and pollution in Madrid is intense ... 

 The environmental mess of our planet is just getting worse and worse, instead of better. 

I am pleased that you shall try out another one of my recipes.

Grazie,
Ciao.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 29, 2012)

Luca,

I totally agree about a mortar and pestle for making Pesto ... I normally do use the traditional method. 

If I have some company and am making larger quantities of Pesto, I sometimes use the Food Processor ... Though I shouldn´t ! 

Kindest regards. 
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## justplainbill (May 29, 2012)

Italy certainly has had its share of bad times e.g.
!966 Arno flooding
1976 Seveso dioxin release
Quanto fettuccine?


----------

